# Je suis bloqué sur Linux...



## @drien (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour.
Mon problème est assez simple (et assez bête). Je me suis procuré un CD de open SUSE. J'ai pu tester en "live", j'ai installé, tout va bien. Mais maintenant je suis un peu dans le caca. Je n'ai pas vraiment d'expérience (jamais utilisé Linux, jamais essayé d'installer un OS) et je n'arrive plus à retourner sur Mac OS. Et ayant installé Linux, je suis incapable de lancer l'os sans le CD (la totale... :modo: ). 
Je demande juste un peu d'aide, au moins pour retourner sur mon joli OS X, merci  .


----------



## ntx (20 Novembre 2008)

Ne peux-tu pas démarrer sur le CD de Mac OSX et remettre la préférence de démarrage sur Mac OSX ?


----------



## @drien (20 Novembre 2008)

Sur l'écran avant de démarrer quoi que ce soit, j'ai une console avec 
*"No bootable device --- insert boot disk ans press any key"*

La panique s'installe...

J'ai beau insérer le disque et appuyer sur les touches, rien ne se passe.
Edit : Pas de problèmes ! Il suffisait de laisser la touche "C" appuyée au démarrage.


----------



## t1pex (20 Novembre 2008)

si tu maitrise pas linux, je te conseille de commencer par ubuntu qui est quand même un peu plus simple.


----------



## ntx (20 Novembre 2008)

t1pex a dit:


> si tu maitrise pas linux, je te conseille de commencer par ubuntu qui est quand même un peu plus simple.


Si tu veux faire mumuse avec un Unix tu restes sur Mac OSX, il n'y a rien à voir sur Linux pour un néophyte.:rateau:


----------



## gagarts (20 Novembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu veux faire mumuse avec un Unix tu restes sur Mac OSX, il n'y a rien à voir sur Linux pour un néophyte.:rateau:



Salut !
Je n'apprécie guère ce genre de remarque... rien de tel pour décourager des débutants... je l'ai été (et je le suis encore...) et je trouve un peu limite ce genre de remarque, surtout dans une partie du forum qui est dédiée à ce genre de demande ! 
Désolé de ce coup de gueule, mais il me semble que le forum de macgénération n'est pas un site fermé et réservé aux initiés !

Bref... le sujet est clos (de mon côté en tout cas !).

Pour en revenir au sujet initial du post d'@drien :
Peux-tu nous donner plus de détails que ta configuration ?
quel modèle de Mac ?
avec quel processeur ? G3, G4, G5, Core duo, Core 2 duo ?
quelle horloge ? (vitesse ne MHz du processeur)
quelle capacité RAM ?
et, sait-on jamais, quelle taille de HD ?

Sinon, je te recommande aussi Ubuntu (en fait, c'est la seule que je connaisse un peu !  ) mais d'autre sont aussi valable ! regarde aussi sur les forums de ces distributions si tu peux trouver ton bonheur !
@ bientôt !


----------



## @drien (21 Novembre 2008)

Merci, de votre aide, mais mon problème est réglé. (cf quelques messages plus haut).

Reste que je ne sais pas vraiment comment démarrer avec l'installation, mais je vais trouver toutes les infos nécessaires sur le net.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Je n'apprécie guère ce genre de remarque... rien de tel pour décourager des débutants... je l'ai été (et je le suis encore...) et je trouve un peu limite ce genre de remarque, surtout dans une partie du forum qui est dédiée à ce genre de demande !


Désolé mais l'installation d'un OS comme Linux sur un machine Apple n'est pas faite pour les débutants et si on se lance là-dedans il faut assumer le risque de mettre sa machine en l'air. Donc avant de s'y mettre on sauvegarde toutes ses données pour pouvoir repartir dans un formatage complet du disque.
De plus je voudrais bien savoir en quoi un débutant à besoin d'installer Linux sur un Mac : pour se former à Unix, ce qui est l'utilisation de départ, tu n'as pas besoin de Linux Mac OSX fait très bien l'affaire. Laissez Linux à ce qui en ont besoin pour travailler, pas pour faire mumuse.


----------



## ericb2 (21 Novembre 2008)

@ntx: 

Raconter qu'on met une machine en l'air en installant Linux dessus, c'est excessif, et il faudra m'expliquer : 

Je ne suis pas plus doué qu'un autre, j'en ai joué de toutes les couleurs depuis 2003 avec tous mes Macs (PowerPC surtout ) *en installant des Linux*, et je n'y suis jamais arrivé 

J'ajoute que depuis quelques temps, Linux, c'est aussi fait pour les débutants, et faire une bêtise, c'est aussi possible avec Mac OS X.

Hors sujet:  je constate que PowerPC est admis correct, alors qu'Intel apparait souligné en rouge ..


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2008)

Non, Linux ne met pas un Mac en l'air, c'est la phase d'installation de Linux qui est un risque, et une fois de plus allez voir dans ce forum et dans le forum Windows le nombre de fils qui parlent de la perte de la partition Mac suite à l'installation d'un autre OS sur le même disque.
Donc avant de se lancer dans l'aventure et de bricoler ses partitions, on sauvegarde toutes ses données au cas où il faudrait reformater le disque. Et on vient pas se plaindre après avoir fait la bêtise 
Ensuite peut être que Linux est aussi adapté à des débutants, mais qu'on m'explique ce qu'un débutant peut faire de plus sous Linux plutôt que sous Mac OS, notamment quant à l'apprentissage d'UNIX qui se fait très bien sous Mac OSX. Parce que prendre le risque de perdre toutes ses données juste pour voir à quoi ressemble un bureau KDE ou Gnome ...


----------



## gagarts (21 Novembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> [...] qu'on m'explique ce qu'un débutant peut faire de plus sous Linux plutôt que sous Mac OS, notamment quant à l'apprentissage d'UNIX qui se fait très bien sous Mac OSX. Parce que prendre le risque de perdre toutes ses données juste pour voir à quoi ressemble un bureau KDE ou Gnome ...


Salut !
Je ne pense pas que ça soit à nous de décider de qui peut ou pas installer GNU/Linux sur sa machine !
Je sais que j'ai mis Xubuntu sur mon iBook car Apple ne lui fournira plus d'OS à jour... et je compte sur la communauté !  Je suis encore un débutant (surtout en comparaison de certaines têtes de ce site qui manient la ligne ce commande comme des as !) mais ça ne m'empêche pas de mettre Ubuntu sur mes machines !
Si je préfère tester Unix (en fait GNU) avec Ubuntu pour ne pas foirer mon travail sur Mac OS, j'en ai encore le droit ! et le monde du libre nous permet de choisir ! On ne dit pas que c'est facile, ni qu'il n'y a pas de risque... mais décourager les débutant ne les fera pas progresser !
Cependant, tu as raison : si on n'y connait rien, on risque de foirer son install de GNU/Linux et le Mac OS en place... donc il faut penser à faire des sauvegardes !
Je sais que quand je me suis lancé à l'installation de YellowDog Linux, j'ai dû reformatter intégralement mon HD pour y créer les partitions nécessaires !
Aujourd'hui, on peut redimensionner (presque) sans risque la partition Mac OS pour libérer de quoi installer la distro de son choix. Je le sais, je l'ai fait... comme beaucoup d'autres, y compris sur ce site !
Les recommandations et les conseils ainsi que les tutos sont utiles et IMPORTANTS ! Mais évitons les découragements à l'égard des débutant ! 
d'autant qu'on ne sait pas si plus tard, ils ne seront pas meilleurs que nous ! (comme on dit souvent : l'élève dépasse le maître !  )
Allez, j'arrête mon pavé 
Bon week-end à tous !


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Novembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Salut !
> Je ne pense pas que ça soit à nous de décider de qui peut ou pas installer GNU/Linux sur sa machine !
> Je sais que j'ai mis Xubuntu sur mon iBook car Apple ne lui fournira plus d'OS à jour... et je compte sur la communauté !  Je suis encore un débutant (surtout en comparaison de certaines têtes de ce site qui manient la ligne ce commande comme des as !) mais ça ne m'empêche pas de mettre Ubuntu sur mes machines !
> Si je préfère tester Unix (en fait GNU) avec Ubuntu pour ne pas foirer mon travail sur Mac OS, j'en ai encore le droit ! et le monde du libre nous permet de choisir ! On ne dit pas que c'est facile, ni qu'il n'y a pas de risque... mais décourager les débutant ne les fera pas progresser !
> ...



tout ça me parait sensé... 
en plus je rajouterais qu'on est sur un forum unix, LINUX, open source.... donc on va peut être pas passer notre temps à déconseiller Linux, sinon on rebaptise le forum


----------

